

Solutions for free via Job Interviews - intesar
http://mdshannan1.blogspot.com/2011/10/solutions-for-free-via-job-interviews.html

======
sixtofour
Funny, I was imagining almost this exact same scenario the other day. I
thought it would be a good way to see how well the interviewers collaborate. I
suppose it depends on how honest everyone is about what's going on.

